# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  boje sie ASPARAGINIANU

## Nie zarejestrowany

Edytuj postUsuń postZgłoś ten postOdpowiedz z cytatemprzez Jo_asia 2011-06-28, 00:00 

Witam 
Mam szmery nad i arytmie , lekarze powiedział że miedzy innymi mam zażywać lek asparaginian Extra , 
ale wiele się naczytałam o kwasie asparaginowym, że jest bardzo szkodliwy dla organizmu a po przeczytaniu tego sama nieiwm czy można sozywac ten lek 

""Krótki opis mechanizmu powstawania uszkodzeń wywołanych przez asparaginian (i glutaminian). Asparaginian i glutaminian działają jako neurotransmitery w mózgu ułatwiając przesyłanie informacji od neuronu do neuronu. Nadmiar asparaginianu lub glutaminianu w mózgu zabija pewne neurony powodując wpłynięcie do komórek za dużej ilości wapnia. Wpłynięcie za dużej ilości wapnia wyzwala nadmierną ilość wolnych rodników, które zabijają komórki. Ponieważ nadmierna ilość asparaginianu i glutaminianu może uszkodzić komórkę nerwową związki te są nazywane "excitotoxins" (czyli toksynami pobudzającymi - przyp. tłum.). "Ekscytują" albo pobudzają komórki nerwowe na śmierć. Kwas asparaginowy jest aminokwasem. Wprowadzony w swojej wolnej formie (nie związany z białkami) podnosi znacząco poziom asparaginianu i glutaminianu w plazmie krwi (nie wiem dlaczego ich obu, bo logicznie biorąc powinno to dotyczyć tylko asparaginianu, ale nauka jest pełna niespodzianek). Nadmiar asparaginianu i glutaminianu w plazmie krwi niebawem po spożyciu aspartamu lub produktu zawierającego wolny kwas glutaminowy (prekursor glutaminianu) prowadzi do wysokiego poziomu tych neurotransmiterów w pewnych obszarach mózgu. (Istnieje tzw.) Bariera krwi mózgu ( BBB ) która normalnie chroni mózg od nadmiaru glutaminianu i asparaginianu jak również toksyn, (ale) 1°) nie osiąga jeszcze pełnego rozwoju w czasie dzieciństwa, 2°) nie chroni w pełni wszystkich obszarów mózgu, 3°) jest uszkadzana przez liczne chroniczne i ostre warunki, i 4°) pozwala na przesączanie się nadmiaru glutaminianu i asparaginianu do mózgu nawet gdy nie jest uszkodzona. Nadmierna ilość glutaminianu i asparaginianu powoli zaczyna niszczyć neurony. Większość (ponad 75%) komórek nerwowych w pewnym szczególnym obszarze mózgu zostaje zabitych zanim zauważalne staną się jakiekolwiek kliniczne symptomy choroby chronicznej . Niektóre z pośród wielu chorób chronicznych, w przypadku których zostało wykazane, że długotrwałe eksponowanie na działanie pobudzających aminokwasów przyczynia się do powstania obserwowanych uszkodzeń, to: stwardnienie rozsiane, Als (?), utrata pamięci, problemy hormonalne, utrata słuchu, epilepsja, choroba Alzheimera, choroba Parkinsona, niedobór glukozy we krwi (hypoglycemia), demencja towarzysząca AIDS, uszkodzenia mózgu, i rozstroje neuroendokrynowe. "

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Edytuj postUsuń postZgłoś ten postOdpowiedz z cytatemprzez Jo_asia 2011-06-28, 00:00 
> 
> 
> 
> "".....  Nadmiar asparaginianu i .......  niebawem po spożyciu aspartamu  .. "


Piszesz o asparginie (C4H7NO04)   czy o aspartamie (C14H18O5N2)  ?????

----------

